

The World's Fastest Scrabble Program (1988) [pdf] - bbrunner
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/academic/class/15451-s06/www/lectures/scrabble.pdf

======
Someone
Better pdf at
[http://www.gtoal.com/wordgames/jacobson+appel/aj.pdf](http://www.gtoal.com/wordgames/jacobson+appel/aj.pdf)

Source code at
[http://www.gtoal.com/wordgames/jacobson+appel/mac/Crab_sourc...](http://www.gtoal.com/wordgames/jacobson+appel/mac/Crab_sources/Macintosh/)

------
placebo
I've written a very fast Scrabble program in JavaScript which I think should
perform on par with it (i.e greedy algorithm that chooses word with best
possible score for the next move)

[http://amnond.github.io/jscrab/](http://amnond.github.io/jscrab/)

------
ericsink
IIRC this was beaten later by Steven Gordon's GADDAG algorithm.

Edit: yep. Fixed name. Here's the Wikipedia link:

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/GADDAG](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/GADDAG)

